# EX.UA ?

## Mihey

Ex.ua  , 16 ,       .
     Ex.ua ?
   ,    .  ,       - infostore.org.        ,         .
  ,    (Recording Industry Association of America, RIAA)     ex.ua       .

----------


## rust

,      -      
  

> 16.12.2010 .     EX.ua .  -    -    . ,       ,     ,  . 
>      - ,           -, ,  . ,  ,  , ,       4  2008 ,   - ,    EX.UA     . 
>      EX.ua     . 
>       ,    (Recording Industry Association of America, RIAA)  ex.ua  vkontakte.ru       .

----------


## Mihey

> , 31 ,    ,        . 
> ,         imena.ua,       EX.UA. 
>  ,   ,     EX.UA,           ,       IP-.

  http://ua.korrespondent.net/business...v-svoyu-robotu

----------


## erazer

...

----------


## Mihey

> EX.UA   -.     -     .  
>   " . "    -   . "  ex.ua        2  176   (    ) ", -  .   ,         ."    ,     ,  -.       ,  ,       600  , -  ."   ,    .   16 .           ", -  . 
>  ,     EX.UA.   ,         .  
>           ,        IP-. 
>    ,    EX.UA    . 
>        ,        ,     .          - (    ),       .   ,  ,         .  
>  .

  http://it.siteua.org/%D0%98%D0%A2-%D...BB%D0%B5%D0%B9

----------


## V00D00People

,    ...

----------


## erazer

,    - ""

----------


## Dima0011

> ,    - ""

   !

----------


## FLY_INTER

,       . ,   !
   ,        ,    : http://news.yandex.ua/yandsearch?cl4...egory%2F333858 
  ? 
 ,  ,   _)

----------


## erazer

> !

    ,  ? , ,     ...

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,     ..        ....)  ,     " " )

----------


## Mihey

> ex.ua,  ,             ,    ()    ,     ,    . 
>     ,     ,  䳿  ex.ua           ,    , '   ""  -: 
> 1.  䳺   ,     ,               - ,       ,    -,               򳺿            ?           , ', ,  ? ʳ     (  ,     ,               )    ,  ,     . 
>  ,   ,           ,         ,                         . 
>               (    ,    ,         ), ,               ,        ,     , ,    ,     ... 
> ,  䳺 ,        ,          , , ̳ ,   '         TED,         (National Security Council)       (National Security Agency/entral Security Service),  ,                   . 
> 2.        (         50% )            .   ,       䳿    . 
>        ,                .                . ?      , , , , , ,  (       )?   ,        ,             ,         ? 
>    2011   ϳ  9%     ,   ,   ,              ͳ.       ,         ? 
> ...

  http://blogs.pravda.com.ua/authors/d...4f2c11a810093/

----------


## Mila

**:     

> .   )))     
> ** .

     ,?       "  ,   **, ,   ,   **,         ,   ,   **
http://linguist.univ.kiev.ua/WINS/pi...men/ilona2.htm

----------


## JPM

...  

> *        .* 
>   24-   Adobe Systems Inc   Microsoft    27226 .       .
>    , 3 ,     -  .  -       Dell  2-      ,    糿.     ' 쳿 .
> ³    .       3400  17000 .       2- ,                  . ""

----------


## vladd

....- - ..
....**        ? ** ?
?
  ?

----------


## erazer

> ....- - ..
> ....**        ? ** ?
> ?
>   ?

      :   ,    47%   -  .     ,             ,       . 
, ,   :   -  4 ,       - ,  , ,     .

----------


## Mihey

> ,    EX.UA     ,        ,   . . 
>  - EX.UA     ,     ̳    ,       ̳  . 
>     .     ̳  . 
> "      ,     ,    ,    -.    EX.UA     ", -  .

  http://ua.korrespondent.net/world/13...b-dogoditi-mvf

----------


## Ch!p

> EX.UA     ", -  .

  -  ,     ?

----------


## RAMM

> EX.UA     ", -  .

  .  . ,      .           (  ? ).      ,   .

----------


## vladd

> :   ,    47%   -  .     ,             ,       .

  ,     -       (.) . 
        ,     ""       .
  , **           (     ).
 ,     ,    ,        "". 
  ,   -     ""  "" (     -).

----------


## JPM

*vladd*,     windows   -     ..

----------


## rust

> .  . ,      .           (  ? ).      ,   .

                 .          ...         ....       ....

----------


## erazer

> ,   -     ""  "" (     -).

   ,  (  )       : "101% ,       ".   -?

----------


## Mihey



----------


## RAMM

> ...         ....      ....

  ,          ,     .       ,   . ...

----------


## V00D00People

?: _            ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?:

     ?     -              .        .

----------


## erazer

ex.ua -           :  http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/137634/

----------


## Ch!p

?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

----------


## JPM

?

----------


## Mihey

...... !     ,    ,    ....

----------


## froguz

.   ?     .

----------


## RAMM

" 22:00 6    .     ,  ." http://blog.rutracker.org/?p=396#comments

----------


## Merry Corpse

!

----------

